# Branding or Labeling Blanks



## Godsfavoriteone (Jun 24, 2007)

This is all new and has stemmed from an idea....so please forgive me if I am asking a really dumb question.

Anyway, we want to embroider/screen print a design onto blank hoodies, t/shirts & hats. The question is, when we source blanks from suppliers, are we able to re-label the products with our own name/brand? Or do we have to just print on them and sell them with the supplier name?

Also, what is the best way that we can label our own design clothes, do we have to manufacture them ourselves?

If anyone can help that would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, you can re-label to your heart's content. That's why wholesale blanks are sold! Else who would buy them?


Search for the "relabeling" to the left. You'll find gallons and gallons of info.


----------



## kindred (Jun 13, 2007)

you cut out the tag and either print in the back area or sew in a label you've had made.


----------

